# 70-300mm Lens for my R



## Ciliatus (May 14, 2019)

Hey guys.

One question:
Did anyone of you maybe test the _Canon EF 70 -300 mm f/4-5.6 IS II USM_ with the EOS R?
Are there any issues?

The reason why i ask:
I have the_ Tamron AF SP 70-300mm 4-5.6 Di VC USD_ which i loved on my APS-C cam. Since i upgraded to the R i cant use it... Well at least not in the way i was used to. There is a massive issue with the Autofocus of this lens when attached to the EOS-R. It is super slow. Nearly unusable at all.
For this reason i think i have to switch to the Canon version. Should work without any issues shouldn't it?

Anyone ever tested this combination?

Maybo one of you also have a idea, what other lens except the Canon 70-300 would be an alternative for my Tamron.
Should be an "ok" lens for like ~500 € since i don't need a telephoto lens this often.

Thanks


----------



## aquagene (May 14, 2019)

I use this combo, got the Nano USM 70-300 after trying out the 18-135 Nano USM on my SL2. It works very well. The one thing I noticed is focusing can sometimes be tiny amount slower than on my EOS R than it is on my SL2 but that overall it's still super fast and the image quality is outstanding. There's other times where it focuses faster on the other hand. I think this may just be a side-effect of DPAF vs PDAF.

I'm really hoping a 70-300 RF comes out soon because with the adapter it does become a bit of a long lens for that focal range.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 15, 2019)

I believe that all of the Canon lenses work well with the R series, certainly, all of mine do, including some very old ones.

The issue with third party lenses comes where they have not reverse engineered the lens software perfectly. They usually offer a update for a current lens model, but for a older lens, you may be stuck.


----------



## Pape (May 15, 2019)

been working good here with RP
If i know what is good ,i dont have much experience from different equipments


----------



## Macoose (May 15, 2019)

Call Tamron and ask if they have firmware update for the lens to work with the R. I had to send my 70-300 VC to them when the 7D2 came out. The turn around time was quick.


----------



## Ciliatus (May 16, 2019)

Macoose said:


> Call Tamron and ask if they have firmware update for the lens to work with the R. I had to send my 70-300 VC to them when the 7D2 came out. The turn around time was quick.


Well, sadly there isn't an firmware update for the 70-300 to work with the R and i guess there never will be one.
All lenses which are working well with the R are listed here:
https://www.tamron.com/news/press_release/20190416.html

So i guess the best option would be to sell the Tamron and buy the Canon version.

Thank you all for your answers


----------



## Maximilian (May 16, 2019)

Ciliatus said:


> ...
> So i guess the best option would be to sell the Tamron and buy the Canon version.
> ...


To make your invest a little less hurting look at the IQ comparison at TDP.
To me it looks like the Tamy is a little bit better at 70 mm while Canon is winning as soon as it goes mor tele. At 300 mm the gain in IQ for the Canon is obvious.
But don't expect too much profit selling your Tamy :-( . That's always the prob with 3rd party lenses. 150,- € would be a deal IMO, depending on its condition.
Some prices on ebay are ridiculously high.

_Edit_: If you can wait some time, wait until June. I'd expect Canon Germany to start their summer promotion then. Maybe this lens could be included.
Summer promo is already live. Only L lenses are included.


----------

